# [SOLVED] WMP300N Driver Ver5.60.48.35 Error



## Iplop (May 19, 2008)

Hello, 
I ran into a rather strange problem when updating my wifi card's driver from the generic Broadcom driver to Linksys' new release. 

While updating the driver I get a popup that says: "The Requested device registry key does not exist." Then the driver rolls back to the generic driver. 

At this point I'm at a complete loss as to how I should fix this. Any ideas or information on the nature of the error would be Greatly appreciated! Google's been rather vague..

A screenshot of the error message: http://imgur.com/wc4bx.png

*System Specs: *
Windows 7 Prof. 64-bit
Intel E7200 processor 
P43 + ICH10 Chipsets

*Problem Device: *
WMP300n Ver. 1 

*Associated Events:*
Event 20001, UserPnp

```
Log Name: System
Source: UserPnp
Event ID: 20001
Task Category: (7005)

Driver Management concluded the process to install driver FileRepository\bcmwl6.inf_amd64_neutral_62aebcc1be77b772\bcmwl6.inf for Device Instance ID PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4329&SUBSYS_00601737&REV_01\4&58D852C&0&10F0 with the following status: 0xe0000204.
```
Not sure if this one is me installing the new driver or the system installing the oem driver:
Event 1001, Windows error Reporting

```
Log Name: Application
Source: Windows Error Reporting
Event ID: 1001 
Task Category: None

Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPDriverInstallError
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: x64
P2: E0000204
P3: bcmwl6.inf
P4: b14b894fdedb6b99efbdea482edbbdf341121f58
P5: BCM43XNG_NT61
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\***\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\NonCritical_x64_6a4c1e58d83a67da2245252d931f43842f7b_03a08b56

Analysis symbol: 
Rechecking for solution: 0
Report Id: 12af5bbb-a02e-11df-8d5c-9a1ba2a14c48
```
Thanks in advance to anyone with information on this! ray:

*Edit_1:*
I forgot to add: Here's the driver that's giving me problems: http://homesupport.cisco.com/en-us/wireless/lbc/WMP300N


----------



## Iplop (May 19, 2008)

I still have no idea why I can't get the Linksys drivers to work. (It probably has something to do with the fact that Cisco's Linksys division sucks but anyways..)

I loaded the Broadcom v4.100.15.5 driver from '06 with the modified .inf located Here. 

My WMP300n is working better than Ever!! Whereas before I was lucky to get a 11Mbps connection at 
-85dBm (with constant connection drops), now I have a stable connection holding at 37-48Mbps -74dBm! 

I also have all of the configuration perks that came with the original drivers plus a few additions. (the uncrowded European channels 13/14 for instance) 

For anyone who stumbles across this via google, the BCM40100.exe downloaded listed on that thread is down. Search for "BCM40100.exe" to find another mirror. it should be 70-something megabytes.


----------

